

Citibank receives lowest security grade among top banks - iadawg
http://jontavarez.com/misc/citibank-receives-lowest-security-grade-among-top-banks

======
mikeyouse
The sheer number of broken links and failed page loads while trying to pay a
credit card statement is enough to make me enormously skeptical of Citi's
ability to secure my information. I'd gladly close my account if the credit
agencies wouldn't place so much emphasis on "Longest Available Revolving
Credit" or whatever they call your oldest credit card.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I closed my account precisely because their interface was so terrible. The
last few months the account was open, I used the iOS app exclusively because
their web interface was so broken.

------
tomasien
Citibank sometimes returns "what is your account number and debit card number"
as security questions when you try to login from a computer it doesn't
recognize. Just goes to show - asking harder questions is not security. KYC
and 2FA ARE!

~~~
taktikz
That's insane that they think they would have to go to that extent.

------
taktikz
Thanks for sharing! Wow, 12 points in under 2 hours and all the way down to
150+ ? Weird!

